# broken flip key



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

At least it did not break off in the ignition, I have read that's possible too. Not sure about fixing the keyfob sounds like it will need to be replaced. 

Push button start of the LTZ is sounding better and better all the time, to bad I bought a 1LT.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I bought a 2lt, worse car ever.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

New keys are like $35 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> New keys are like $35
> 
> 
> Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


Where? Best price from my dealer was 55, but maybe 85 now that I am becoming a pest with my rear disc calipers.

See we are back to one locksmith in town, other guy went out of business, but still doesn't have a laser cutter.

Had to open a remote for a two year old flatscreen, dirt gets inside and won't make contact. I use my thumbnail to try to release the side snaps, but as careful as I tried to be, still broke one of the super flimsy tabs off. So had to glue it back together. Why can't they use a screw?

Cruze remote is the same way, so won't even attempt to snap it apart, more than likely will break something, like the bezel plates on the front doors or the rear seat clips. Other car remotes and even my garage door openers have a screw. No problems with these. 

Ha, post this in ask GM.

Would be happy to lay out 35 bucks for a new Cruze remote. Would be even happier if I could have a spare key made for 75 cents. My locksmith charges $1.50, but does not copy the original key due to wear. Looks up the code and punches the numbers in this key maker. This way, you get an original key. But still doesn't want to lay out 12,000 bucks for a laser cutter.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Where?


Dealer in NC.

They "lost" the other key to my car when I bought it, so that was what was on the delivery invoice. Maybe they won't actually give you a key for that price, or might charge you $20 to program it with the other key to your car, idk.

I was surprised - a key for a Ford was upwards of $100.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I would have required that they make a 2nd key at no charge. It is so common to give 2 keys. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

phpsteve said:


> I would have required that they make a 2nd key at no charge. It is so common to give 2 keys.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


They did.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I think a key fob for a Cruze LTZ is a round $100 bucks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I think a key fob for a Cruze LTZ is a round $100 bucks.


Same key for all models.

Go to Ebay, buy a blank key for $20, have it cut by a locksmith, program it with your other key (instructions in the manual).

Done.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...R0.TRC0.H0.Xcruze+key&_nkw=cruze+key&_sacat=0


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Same key for all models.
> 
> Go to Ebay, buy a blank key for $20, have it cut by a locksmith, program it with your other key (instructions in the manual).
> 
> ...


Doesn't work with push button start it has to be program by dealership. I lost one on my 2012 Cruze LTZ. It takes almost a hour to reprogram the key fob.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Doesn't work with push button start it has to be program by dealership. I lost one on my 2012 Cruze LTZ. It takes almost a hour to reprogram the key fob.


Those instructions are in the manual as well. Page 2-6 of the 2012 manual.

Key Fob Remote Programming Instructions: 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Key Fob Remote Programming Instructions


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Those instructions are in the manual as well. Page 2-6 of the 2012 manual.
> 
> Key Fob Remote Programming Instructions: 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Key Fob Remote Programming Instructions


When the dealership order my replacement key fob they tried to just reprogram the key fobs together they had to actually hook up the car to a computer to sync the key fobs together.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> When the dealership order my replacement key fob they tried to just reprogram the key fobs together they had to actually hook up the car to a computer to sync the key fobs together.


Then they did it wrong. They probably made it forget your existing key, in which case they would have had to do the whole key in the door thing instead of just putting it into the place in the center console outlined in the manual.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Then they did it wrong. They probably made it forget your existing key, in which case they would have had to do the whole key in the door thing instead of just putting it into the place in the center console outlined in the manual.


Don't know but I had to come back and make a appointment because the first time they to do it tried service manger said it would take about 20 mins to do. Made a appointment for the next day watch them do it it took about a hour for them to do it with my original key fob in the car.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Push button start of the LTZ is sounding better and better all the time, to bad I bought a 1LT.


LOVE my keyless Cruze.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> LOVE my keyless Cruze.


Me too. Never will go back to a car that doesn't have it.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> Me too. Never will go back to a car that doesn't have it.


The buttons on the handles are lovely as well. I use those over the remote to lock/unlock.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> The buttons on the handles are lovely as well. I use those over the remote to lock/unlock.


Makes it impossible for my wife to lock the keys in the car.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> The buttons on the handles are lovely as well. I use those over the remote to lock/unlock.


I wish I had the buttons. Penelope has the first gen sensor, which is temperamental at best. But regardless, that's all I use. I'm not sure how yours works, but to unlock, I just pull the handle to open the door and it unlocks and opens.

She also got shafted (lol) with the first gen start/stop button. It's a little boring looking compared to the bling bling of the redesign.

Hopefully the first one doesn't get recalled some day.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Thats impressive....these key designs are tough as nails. Never seen anyone break one. Even had one get run over by an equinox without much more than a scratch.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

tracepk said:


> Thats impressive....these key designs are tough as nails. Never seen anyone break one. Even had one get run over by an equinox without much more than a scratch.


I've heard they're water proof too. But I'm too scared to test it. Lol! But I've seen a few posts where people have washed them with no I'll effects. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Difficult to say without looking at it. Is a coiled spring inside of the key to snap it open, another under that push button, If the springs are okay, pocket lint can be jamming the mechanism.

Another little chore when tossing my pants in the dryer, make sure all the pockets are sticking out to blow that lint away. Lint can also build up inside those lasered slots causing the key to be inoperative. And you sure don't want to lay it on the table at Macs, where your grandkid can spill coke on it. Darn PCB is not even coated with MFR.

Experienced engineers think about stuff like this, not these new kids. Another is that 2032 battery, has the bad characteristic of being good one second and stone dead the next without warning. Should show an open circuited voltage of 3.3 V, if below this, even 3.2 V, its on the history sheet. No warning. Still can get in your car, but the alarm will go off with the key. 

Ha, my wife makes fun of me when I seal my smart phone is a zip lock bag, but same reply. Least I don't have to replace it every five minutes. One drop of water on this things will kill it. If I really had any brains, would also put my Cruze remote in a sealed zip lock bag.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Good luck to you

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

